# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Mig-29  9-61  9-67

## powerslave

Hello comrades!

Does anyone knows where can I find technical drawings  with cross sections  , outline measurments  for Mig-29 izdelenie 9-61 or 9-67 , I'we spent hours on the net and could not find them ,   ugolok neba , blueprints,.... Does anyone have them?

thanks in advance , 

S novim godom

regards from Srbija

Zoran

----------


## lindr

ЕМНИП они не были стандартизованы, была два прототипа, они слетали в Индию, оба позже переделаны еще раз и потеряны в катастрофах. Еще был демонстрационный образец 


> МИГ-35Д (ОБРАЗЕЦ, Б/Н 154


Заводские 01-11 Катастрофа 23.06.11



> САМОЛЕТ МИГ-35Д БОРТОВОЙ НОМЕР 967 - 1ШТ., ЗАВОДСКОЙ НОМЕР 0111, 2009 Г.В


 и 
02-04 Катастрофа 04.12.14



> САМОЛЕТ МИГ-35 БОРТОВОЙ НОМЕР 961 - 1ШТ., ЗАВОДСКОЙ НОМЕР 0204, 2009 Г.В

----------

